# protruding ridge on back of head



## LindseyC

There is a protruding ridge on the back of my baby's head. Is this normal? I don't have a lot of experience with baby's so I just don't know and am concerned. From what I learned on google it protrudes where the suture or skull plates meet. The occipital bone being the plate that is sticking out. 

I want to add pics but not sure how. Can someone tell me how to do that?


----------



## fieryphoenix

My lo doesn't have that, I'd ask your doctor personally


----------



## Feathers

Hi there! My DS was born with 2 overlapping sutures (2 big prominent ridges) on his head. The Paed noticed when we were having our discharge check up, although we had noticed sooner. 

They checked they could feel the soft spots (fontanels) in the skull and one was missing so we were sent for an immediate x-ray! Cue us googling (always a mistake) and scaring ourselves silly. 

Basically we've had to wait to see if DS's head grows and stays a normal shape. One month on and the ridges have almost vanished and the head is growing as normal so it was just that they overlapped in my pelvis. However it IS something that you need checking out as if the sutures have fused (what the Paed was checking and worried about) it also presents as a ridge but requires surgery before they are a few months old if possible. So it's probably nothing but get it checked or at least monitor his head growth and check his head doesn't look misshapen. Hope that helps!


----------



## LindseyC

Figured out how to add pics--not possible on a phone apparently.

Anyway, thank you for your replies. Feathers, did your son's ridges look like the attached pics? I'm just now noticing this ridge, so I'm not sure if it has become more prominent, or if I just missed it all this time (She is 5 weeks old).

I was able to send the doctor these pics, and he said he believes it's normal but would like us to come in so he can check it out. So we will probably go in early next week.

I'd still like to hear from anyone who might know what this is though.
 



Attached Files:







clara head.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 87









clara head 2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 69


----------



## sevenofnine

My daughter had a ridge kind of like this one the front top of her skull; it was there as a newborn and eventually smoothed out as her head grew. It's really not there anymore.

I would still talk to a doc just to be sure, but baby heads can vary so much in shape, that it's probably nothing.


----------



## Feathers

Yes it did except we had one across the front and one down the centre of his head, but I know there is a plate overlap where that ridge is too. 

Your doctor will be able to reassure you I'm sure! Try not to worry too much although thats impossible with kids isnt it!


----------



## jessicadunn14

My baby has this too. She's two months. Her ridges aren't quite as prominent as the ones your baby has though. Did you ever find out what they were and why they are there? My daughter also had a ridge that ran from ear to ear when she was born, but those have smoothed out. I'm still worried about the ones on the back of her head though.


----------



## Qtisme

My son has the exact same issue. My pediatrician keeps telling me it's completely normal, but I'm not convinced. Did you ever find anything out?


----------



## HBGirl

Totally normal. My daughter has that and her ped says its normal.


----------

